# Aaarghh!!!! Wat Is Happening To My Baby?



## HAZEL+STALKS (Aug 18, 2007)

our plant is about a week and a half old and has been pretty healthy but we noticed pinhole-like holes on one of the leaves making it look shiny and transparent.....like a hole but its not. it has numerous little holes in it. here's some pics. check em out. we need help. its our first plant. does it look healthy for a week and a half. and any idea wat kind of strain it is? the first one is the top view and the second one is the bottom view.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 18, 2007)

*Looking good so far.  Have you noticed any bugs around in the soil or on the plant? *


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 18, 2007)

I do not see amything wrong, There is a little white splotch....is this what you are talking about?

I would look for bugs. Thats all I can think of that would be causing holes. But pin sized.....would have to be a really small bug?

It looks great so far. give it a couple days and get another pic if there are more holes.

(Edit:Link to drug site removed. Please read the rules to this site. The link is in my signature line.)


----------



## HAZEL+STALKS (Aug 18, 2007)

CHECK OUT PICS!!!!OUR BABY IS IN TROUBLE:cry:. SOME WINIEWHOMPER PESTS OR SOMETHING MAKING IT SICK. DESCRIPTION: HAS TINY PIN-SIZED HOLES ON A LEAF. THIN LITTLE LAYER ON TOP OF IT THOUGH. MAKES IT LOOK TRANSPARENT. KNOW HOW TO FIX IT? ALSO. DOES IT LOOK HEALTHY FOR 2 WEEKS???? DESPERATE!!! PLEASE HELP!!!!!:hubba:


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 18, 2007)

That looks like a bug was muching on your plant for a while. It might be wise to bring that baby inside? It is looking about the same as mine did at 2 weeks. just keep watching for bugs. I wouldn't treat it unless you see some though. Just my advice though


----------



## HAZEL+STALKS (Aug 18, 2007)

it is indoors.........thats y it sucks


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 18, 2007)

HAZEL+STALKS said:
			
		

> it is indoors.........thats y it sucks



Check out your grow room, pot, soil, floor, walls ect......ect

You will find something! Make a list and knock them out one by one just by doing some detective work.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 18, 2007)

To me it looks like insect eggs, i personally would cut the leaf off, i know its drastic, but the plant will survive, its better than having the plant become feed for something that will **** the life out of it, my oppinion only.

Hippy


----------



## HAZEL+STALKS (Aug 18, 2007)

no we havent seen any bugs, but we have more pics posted on another thread, the "coffee table" forum. u can see them much better there.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 18, 2007)

i typed su
ck
in a non cussing way : - )


----------



## HAZEL+STALKS (Aug 18, 2007)

actually heres some more pics.......


----------



## HAZEL+STALKS (Aug 18, 2007)

there haven't been any new holes since we noticed it last night. so were going to wait. by tha way, anyone might have an idea of wat strain it might be??? indica/ sativa???


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 18, 2007)

Two young to really tell. If I was guessing I would say Indica. Only becouse it looks just like mine did at that age, but this is my first grow so I don't know what Sativa looks like at 2 weeks.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 18, 2007)

hey check and see if there are any little black bugs i read some where before of some one having black bugs on there plant and it was eating little holes in the leaves where that plant is so small they will hide in the soil or under the leaves get a magnifying glass and look close real close and dont check just one time keep checking through out the day good luck peace


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 18, 2007)

DO NOT CUT OFF ANY LEAVES. Go to walmart and get a vegetable and fruit insect killer. It will be mild enough to not do harm to you or your plant.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 18, 2007)

this stuff works good on the right  they both do


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 18, 2007)

Exactly what I have.


----------



## HAZEL+STALKS (Aug 19, 2007)

hey thanks alot we gonna go buy it!


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 19, 2007)

got mine at homedepot if u have one where u are only five buck a bottle and there is also other stuff u can get there good luck peace


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 19, 2007)

thats what i use,  i might be outdoors but im pretty sure this stuff will work no matter what.  not gonna be able to find at walmart or meijer though. gonna have to a nursery or garden shop.

good luck

Fire it up

KT


----------



## mendo local (Aug 20, 2007)

Did you possibly spill something on it? Never seen anything like that before.


----------

